# Applying For UK Tier 4 Student Visa with soon to expire passport



## kraus1986 (Jul 2, 2017)

I need to apply for my Tier 4 student visa now but my American passport expires August 20th. My UK visa will be processed through the NYC office. Can I apply for my visa now even though my passport is going to expire soon, and then renew my passport once I have received my visa?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Pay for expedited service and you will receive your new passport in three weeks.


----------



## kraus1986 (Jul 2, 2017)

Due to logistical reasons that is not possible at this moment. What I simply need to know is whether or not I can apply for a tier 4 student visa with a passport that will expire on august 20th.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know the answer to your question.

However, travelling to the UK with an expiring passport may be more problematical for you.

Most airlines, countries these days want to see a passport with at least 6 months on it for valid travel.


----------



## kraus1986 (Jul 2, 2017)

Not from the USA or Canada. It simply must be valid when you enter and leave. I've traveled to the UK 3 times in the last 3 months and am traveling there again in a week. I think I may have found the answer to my question in a different thread. You can apply for a UK visa with a US passport so long as it is valid. So I'm good.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The following is taken from the UKCIS website:

_Your Tier 4 application must normally include your valid passport and all the documents listed in the application forms and guidance. Unlike many other countries the UK doesn't require that a passport is valid for any particular period of time after arrival in the UK; *but it must be valid when you make your application and when you arrive in the UK. * It must also contain at least one full page that is blank on both sides.

If your passport will expire shortly after you arrive in the UK then it is advisable to renew it before you apply for your Tier 4 visa, if there is time to do so. If your passport will expire at any other point during your time in the UK then you should check if you will be able to replace it in the UK as this is not possible for all nationalities. _


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey everyone
I have just received an email that case is not straight forward as it would take time.I read on forums if this comes ECO calls for second interview.Is it for sure he calls for second interview as I already gave interview when filing visa at 20 June.
I am a returning UK Student .Immigration history is clear no issues.
Completed level 4-5-6 and 7 and now going for MBA.Have completed all the given diplomas on time and returned to Pakistan in march before visa expired to extend it for september intake.Can anyone give any advise please.

Tier 4
Applied 20 June
Acknowledgement received 28 June
Second Email Unfortunately 3 July.

Please advise me.
Thanks


----------

